# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Si e vlerësoni rikthimin e masave te reciprocitetit me Serbinë?

## ARIANI_TB

Si e vlerësoni rikthimin e masave te reciprocitetit me Serbinë?

----------


## Station

> Si e vlerësoni rikthimin e masave te reciprocitetit me Serbinë?


Sa më shpejt të vendoseshin aq më mirë do të ishte.

----------


## ximi_abedini

Me serbin duhet te nderpresim gjithqka ,duhet te bllokojm kufirin ,duhet ti ndalojm dialoget , sduhet te kemi kurfar kontakte perderisa ajo nuk i kerkon falje Kosoves 

Une quditem me lideret tan, prej paslufte e deri sot e posaqerisht me ata qe sot thirren krahu i luftes, fort mir e din se qka ka ber serbia ne Kosov dhe prap nuk ju vie turp tju zgjasin doren liderve serb dhe te ulen ne nje tavolin ,skemi qka te bisedojm me serbin

----------


## Lexuesi_

Per momentin te demshme per Kosoven ka plot arsye jan arrit marrveshje edhe pse ato ndoshta nuk zbatohen por nuk duhet qe gishti per momentin qe eshte i kthyer nga Serbia per keq te drejtohet nga ne. E rendesishme eshte qe kemi disa shtete me te forta ne perkrahje.

----------


## SKRAPARI

ky vendim eshte i demshem per serbine

----------


## Antiproanti

> *Kuvendi rikthen reciprocitetin ndaj Serbisë, kush si votoi*
> 
> Prishtinë, 7 dhjetor  - (E plotësuar) Pas një debati të gjatë me akuza të ndryshme mes pozitës dhe opozitës, deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës kanë miratuar mocionin e lëvizjes Vetëvendosje. Parashtruesi i kërkesës Visar Ymeri lexoi tri pikat e mocionit, të cilat më pas u miratuan me shumicën e votave të deputetëve të pranishëm në sallë.
> Tri pikët e tekstit të mocionit  janë:  
> 
> *1. Qeveria t’i marrë masat e reciprocitetit të plotë politik, ekonomik e tregtar ndaj Serbisë. 
> 
> 2. Ministria e Tregtisë dhe e Industrisë ta nxisë dhe të udhëheqë bashkëpunimin me prodhuesit e vendit dhe ndërmarrjet tregtare për gjetjen zëvendësimeve për produktet e importuara nga Serbia dhe 
> 
> ...


 :buzeqeshje: 
............

----------


## halla mine

> Prishtinë, 8 dhjetor - 
> Qeveria e Kosovës doli të enjten me një komunikatë për medie, ku thuhet se ajo mbetet e përkushtuar ndaj *rekomandimeve* që dalin nga organi ligjvënës i vendit.  
> 
> “Në lidhje me *rekomandimin* e djeshëm të Kuvendit, Qeveria do të shikojë mundësitë dhe alternativat për respektimin e tij, gjithnjë duke u mbështetur në respektimin e kornizave ligjore dhe procesin integrues të Kosovës në BE”, thuhet në këtë komunikatë.


Mocioni i votuar nuk eshte rekomandues por obligues.

----------


## Gogi

Eshte formulim i gabuar i sondazhit se pari. 

Se dyti Kosova ka reciprocitet me serbine dhe bosnen. Kjo me faktin se ne na pranohen vulat doganore nga keto dy vende, po ashtu edhe eksportet, mirepo tjeter eshte se ne nuk kemi shume eksporte per serbi dhe bosne. Ai mocion i vetevendosjes eshte duke u zbatuar qe moti.

Nese mendoni ne reciprocitet me serbine duke ndaluar mardheniet ekonomike me kete vend, une jam kunder.

----------


## EuroStar1

Vendosa i dobishem.

Por jo cdo gje mund te jete reciproke, sidomos shkembimet ekonomike. 

Ndersa per politiken duhet te jete i ndersjellet

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Feith kundër mocionit për masa reciprociteti*

Përfaqësuesi Civil Ndërkombëtar, Pieter Faith është vënë kundër Kuvendit të Kosovës përkitazi me mocionin për reciprocitet me Serbinë. Faith ka thënë se mocionin i votuar në Kuvend nuk është obligues për qeverinë pasi politikën e jashtme e bën ekzekutivi dhe jo legjislativi.

Mocioni nuk ka efekt detyrues për qeverinë. Nuk është e obliguar ta zbatoj mocionin e Kuvendit. Politika e jashtme është në duart e ekzekutivit dhe jo të legjislativit. Në shumë demokraci, kuvendi bën rekomandime, sugjerime e rezoluta. Qeveria shprehet varësisht prej interesave. Qeveria ka vepruar mirë që nuk e ka zbatuar ka thënë Faith për KTV-në.

bota sot

----------


## ARIANI_TB

> *Feith kundër mocionit për masa reciprociteti*
> 
> Përfaqësuesi Civil Ndërkombëtar, Pieter Faith është vënë kundër Kuvendit të Kosovës përkitazi me mocionin për reciprocitet me Serbinë. Faith ka thënë se mocionin i votuar në Kuvend nuk është obligues për qeverinë pasi politikën e jashtme e bën ekzekutivi dhe jo legjislativi.
> 
> Mocioni nuk ka efekt detyrues për qeverinë. Nuk është e obliguar ta zbatoj mocionin e Kuvendit. Politika e jashtme është në duart e ekzekutivit dhe jo të legjislativit. Në shumë demokraci, kuvendi bën rekomandime, sugjerime e rezoluta. Qeveria shprehet varësisht prej interesave. Qeveria ka vepruar mirë që nuk e ka zbatuar ka thënë Faith për KTV-në.
> 
> bota sot




Zoteri Feith. Ju si Shef i ICO's ne Kosove keni detyre dhe obligim qe te vendosni Rend dhe Ligj ne tere teritorin e Kosoves. Dhe duke pase parasysh se ne kete aspekt, jo vetem se keni bere ndonje gje pozitive, por lirisht mund te them se kjo detyre apo obligim i Juaji ka deshtuar TOTALISHT, dhe tani kete mangesi tuajen mundoheni ta mbuloni me deklarime qe jane ne kundershtim me poziten e juaj. Zoteri Feith si mund te jet sipas jush JO DETYRUES Ky Mocion per venien e Masave te Reciprocitetit ndaj Serbise e qe Votuan Shumica e Deputeteve te Kuvendit te Kosoves. E Kur dihet se ne Vendet me Demokratike Europiane dhe Boterore nje Vendim i tille eshte vetem OBLIGATIV dhe OBLIGUES. Mos harroni Zoteri Feith, se keta Deputet qe votuan PRO ketij Mocioni perbejne shumicen e Votuese te Kosoves, dhe nese kjo na qenka JO Detyrues, ateherash na bie se Kosova nuk paska nevoje fare per Kuvend dhe Deputet.Sepse cdo gje ne Kosove na qenka Nderkombetare dhe Qeveritare. Ky Mocion i Votuar nga Deputet e Kosoves eshte ne Interes te Shtetit te Kosoves dhe Popullit Shumice te saj. Ndersa Kjo Deklarate e Juaj eshte vetem ne Interes te Kesaj Qeverie te Tanishme, ne Interes te Shtetit Serb, dhe kjo deklarate e juaja eshte TOTALISHT ne Kundershtim me Interesat e Kosoves dhe Popullit te SAJ.

----------


## Lordlover

Sigurisht që duhet përshendetur këtë hap të opozites në Kosovë.
Heqja e reciprocitetit ishte nje hallkë e gjatë në zingjirin e vendimeve që qeveria e Kosoves i merr në dëm të vendit dhe në dëm te interesave të qytetareve të Kosovës.
Do të ishte veprim më i qëlluar po të ndërmerrej më heret ky hap i reciprocitetit ndaj Serbisë, vend ky i cili vazhdimisht po ngritë bariera  politike, ekonomike e ligjore për
eksportin, edhe ashtu të kufizuar të Kosoves.
Rikthimi  i masave të reciprocitetit godet interesat dhe bisneset e qeveritarëve dhe disa deputeteve të pozitës në Kosove, por duhet pajtohen sepse ishte koha e fundit që duhej ndermarrë një hap i tillë.

----------

